# This Bodybuilder CAN'T Compete at the Olympia - The Aesthetic Mass Monster



## Viking (Jul 14, 2020)

This Bodybuilder CAN'T Compete at the Olympia - The Aesthetic Mass Monster - YouTube


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 16, 2020)

The guy has great lines!  There's a competition weight photo of him at the 4:23 mark and it reveals his weak points.  He has some work to do, mainly back/lats, before he's truly competitive with the BIG boys!  The gym pics are great and a lot of guys look awesome off season but it's what you bring to the stage that counts!!  That said, give the guy a special invite so there's more new blood at the Olympia!


----------



## GearPro (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m not entirely sure how these federations work. Couldn’t he just switch federations and win his pro card in the “other IFBB” and then get an Olympia invite? What’s the reasoning behind staying in the IFBB federation he’s currently in?


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 21, 2020)

MASSIVE guy with huge potential but like with most of these big men, can he come to a show dialed in like Ronnie, Dorian, Phil were able too? So many few are able to do that.


----------



## Barn1234 (Jul 24, 2020)

Good video, thanks for posting. The man is a unit.


----------

